# Could College Football please get here !!!!



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

Man, Im bored to tears already......

Can I atleast get a little

Bama Cheats !!!!!

Georgia cant ever beat the Gators !!!

Tebow is a stud !!!!

Tebow is overrated !!!!

The ACC is soft...  Very soft

Chizik will never do good at Auburn !!!!!!

Paul Johnson dominates the Dawgs !!!!  Cept for that other time

The Pac-10 rules !!!!!

Tennessee?????  Bwhahahaha

Somebody give me something before I go nuts !!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Somebody give me something before I go nuts !!!!!!



To late for that Ryan........ your a barner ain't ya.......


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 24, 2010)

I hear ya. Dale Jr and Olympic shuffleboard get real boring


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

I know spring practice is just around the corner but the season can not get here quick enough...

Im sure all the Bammers are still at Walmart staring at the crystal and the Gators are still writing goodbye letters to superman but has everyone flown south for the winter?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Gators are still writing goodbye letters to superman but has everyone flown south for the winter?



Oh no man, according to all the lizard fans they won't even miss Timmie........ They have the best to ever live in Brantley and Timmie was just keeping the ball warm for him........


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 24, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I know spring practice is just around the corner but the season can not get here quick enough...



Speak for yourself..  My Canes started spring practice yesterday. 

Of course spring does arrive a little sooner in South Florida.


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 24, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh no man, according to all the lizard fans they won't even miss Timmie........ They have the best to ever live in Brantley and Timmie was just keeping the ball warm for him........



See, Poochie fans know the drill. Another happy cocktail party for the Gators on the way.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Speak for yourself..  My Canes started spring practice yesterday.
> 
> Of course spring does arrive a little sooner in South Florida.



Doesnt matter when The "U" starts practice.. The results will be the same.  hahaha

We will see what Randy Shannon does this year.  I think he saved his job last year for atleast one more.  If he does not turn it around, he could be unemployed...

The way the weather has been lately, I would move to South Florida if I had the opportunity.  Man this winter has really sucked..


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

How many of you have been keeping up with Chris Low's "Top 30 SEC players" on ESPN.  He says Ingram is the #1 player last year.  

I know he was given the heisman but I dont agree with him at all.   If I could have picked one player in the SEC last year to start my team with, it would not have been Ingram.  He was benifitted by a fantastic line and a winning team.  Heisman or not, he would not be in my top 5.


----------



## Jaycobb (Feb 24, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> How many of you have been keeping up with Chris Low's "Top 30 SEC players" on ESPN.  He says Ingram is the #1 player last year.
> 
> I know he was given the heisman but I dont agree with him at all.   If I could have picked one player in the SEC last year to start my team with, it would not have been Ingram.  He was benifitted by a fantastic line and a winning team.  Heisman or not, he would not be in my top 5.



I, too, am ready for some football again.  I have to disagree with you about Ingram, though.  He may not be top 5 in your eyes but he's top 5 in mine for one specific reason: Yardage gained after initial contact. He's like a Mack truck loaded with logs on a downgrade with no brakes.

Feel free to disagree.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

In no order,

AJ Green
Dexter McCluster
Tim Tebow
Eric Berry
Antonio Coleman


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 24, 2010)

You put Knowshon Moreno or Jon Dwyer behind Bama's line and they'd have a stiff-arm trophy in the case.

As for college football... it can wait.  Spring Training has arrived.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> As for college football... it can wait.  Spring Training has arrived.



LOL, baseball is something to pass time till football starts.......


----------



## DSGB (Feb 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You put Knowshon Moreno or Jon Dwyer behind Bama's line and they'd have a stiff-arm trophy in the case.
> 
> As for college football... it can wait.  Spring Training has arrived.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just another day of Alabama being BCS National Champions!
I disagree about Ingram. yes, he had a great line, but yards after contact was the thing that made him stand out. He broke a lot of tackles downfield.
Next year will definitely be interesting with all the coaching changes and rebuilding .


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You put Knowshon Moreno or Jon Dwyer behind Bama's line and they'd have a stiff-arm trophy in the case.
> 
> As for college football... it can wait.  Spring Training has arrived.



I have zero argument on that Doc.   Ingram was very good but not great.   His team was a big part of why he got there.  In my opinion, The QB position at Bama played a bigger part of the championship than did Ingram.   McElroy played over his head and was the key to Bamas offense..  Ingram was just the result of McElroys good play.

If you would have put CJ Spiller on that team, who knows what he would have done...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> LOL, baseball is something to pass time till football starts.......



Having baseball to pass the time until College Football starts is like not taking Jennifer Aniston to the prom and staying home to make out with your sister.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I have zero argument on that Doc.   Ingram was very good but not great.   His team was a big part of why he got there.  In my opinion, The QB position at Bama played a bigger part of the championship than did Ingram.   McElroy played over his head and was the key to Bamas offense..  Ingram was just the result of McElroys good play.
> 
> If you would have put CJ Spiller on that team, who knows what he would have done...



Now THAT i will agree to.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 24, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> If you would have put CJ Spiller on that team, who knows what he would have done...



Probably have less yards and less TD's than Dwyer just like he did with Clemson.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

Doc, if you guys want Dontae Aycock back, I believe you can have him.  Doesnt look like he will get a shot at the starting spot again this year at Auburn.  I wish he could get some carries at RB.  I truly believe he can run the ball but it looks like he may get some utility attempts this year after being red shirted last year...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 24, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Doc, if you guys want Dontae Aycock back, I believe you can have him.  Doesnt look like he will get a shot at the starting spot again this year at Auburn.  I wish he could get some carries at RB.  I truly believe he can run the ball but it looks like he may get some utility attempts this year after being red shirted last year...



lol... no thanks.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

I am not sure what role he will play this year for us but I do believe he will get some playing time.  I think he will be a utility back but not sure if he has the chance to be our primary back.  I think that will be Eric Smith or Mario Fannin...

We have about 5 Qb's that can play so I think two of them will transfer.  I am already hearing that Tyrik Rollinson is leaving.  If Cammeron Newton plays as advertised and stays healthy, I dont have any reason to believe he will not start for the next two year.

Tyrik Rollinson will leave

Neal Caudle will not leave but will spend his senior season holding a clipboard

Mosley will stay

Trotter - Who knows..

All are possibles but you have to believe Newton starts


From what we heard last year, Aycock played well in practice.  I think he has huge potential at running back.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 24, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Doesnt matter when The "U" starts practice.. The results will be the same.  hahaha
> 
> We will see what Randy Shannon does this year.  I think he saved his job last year for atleast one more.  If he does not turn it around, he could be unemployed...
> 
> The way the weather has been lately, I would move to South Florida if I had the opportunity.  Man this winter has really sucked..



He is only under contract for this coming year and no more so it's sink or swim....

I don't think he knows how to swim...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2010)

I got one for the UGA/BAMA boys...  What do UGA football and a sand castle have in common?  They are both fine till the tide rolls in...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 24, 2010)

I hear ya Lanier.  I feel the same way.  And what's happened to the forum?  It always quiets down after football season but I think this may be the deadest I've ever seen it.  It's like everybody went into their cave for the winter or something.  The GON fb page is dead as a hammer too.

Anyway, I'm hoping for two things.  Ok, I'm hoping for a lot of things but the two biggest are that Arron Murray is who we have been told he is and that Todd Grantham, Warren Bellin, and Scott Lakatos can get things going quickly.

As far as Murray is concerned, there is just so much unknown.  Yeah he looked pretty good for a kid that had been playing highschool football in December at G Day last year, but what does that really mean?  No live pass rush, and zero pressure aren't real conditions under which a qbs ability can be judged.  

He did look extremely quick and his passes had a lot of zip but that's about all we really know.  This is strictly a hunch but I think he will be our starter come fall, Mettenberger's arm, supposed improved footwork, and Logan's athleticism not withstanding.  If there is any difference between Murray and Logan's athleticism it isn't a discernable difference.  And while I like Mettenberger's arm, Murray doesn't exactly have a wet noodle himself.  In short, he has a good bit of both of the other two guys' strong points.  And lets face it, if Logan was all that good, he surely could have taken the position from a mightily struggling Joe Cox last year.  I hope Murray is the real deal because if he is, he will be the missing piece.  The line, Caleb, Washaun, A.J., Wooten, Orson, White, and hopefully Marlon and TK will be ready to go.  The whole thing hinges on him.  If he can do it, this is gonna be a good offense.

As for the D, I have come to believe that CMR hit three home runs with the defensive hires.  If these guys are as good as their collective word, the days of timid defense, terrible fundamentals, bone headed penalties due to a lack of discipline, and a general lack of toughness will be things of the past.  I believe that is what we will see and I can't wait.  The question is, how long will it take?  I think the toughness, nastiness, and discipline that Grantham promised will be evident early on.  What I wonder is, how long before the boys can really run this 3-4 and not have to think too much about it?  I think we need to be patient and understand that it's likely to be rough in the early going.  But the scedule is very condusive to learning early on.  I know I'm fired up and spring practice is right around the corner!!

Untill then, the lizzards can brag about how they won't even miss St. Timmy because John Brantley will be even better.  LOL!!  I love it.  

Bammer can stare at their statue of Napolean while they drink their PBR and watch the bug zapper.  And the Techies, well, they've always got that win in '08 to get them through.  LOL.  Tenn?  Who cares?  Auburn?  Seriously, who cares?

For now, turkey season will be here soon, the diamond Dawgs are back and hopefully Fox's hounds can end the season on a prettygood note.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I got one for the UGA/BAMA boys...  What do UGA football and a sand castle have in common?  They are both fine till the tide rolls in...



Yeah that's nice.  8-1. 30-24.  Please don't punch us in the face.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> He is only under contract for this coming year and no more so it's sink or swim....
> 
> I don't think he knows how to swim...



i agree


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that's nice.  8-1. 30-24.  Please don't punch us in the face.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that's nice.  8-1. 30-24.  Please don't punch us in the face.


----------



## AU Bassman (Feb 24, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Doc, if you guys want Dontae Aycock back, I believe you can have him.  Doesnt look like he will get a shot at the starting spot again this year at Auburn.  I wish he could get some carries at RB.  I truly believe he can run the ball but it looks like he may get some utility attempts this year after being red shirted last year...



Not so fast my friend. Aycock was a QB in high school and can play a myriad of positions in Malzahns Offense. He will get his shot in the spring. Don't count him out just yet.

  Before it's over GT will be sick they pulled his offer after he visited Auburn. Mark it!!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 24, 2010)

My Noles are looking real good for next season, 3 years max and we win a third national championship!

Teblow is a dud and the Gators stink!!!

GO NOLES!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Not so fast my friend. Aycock was a QB in high school and can play a myriad of positions in Malzahns Offense. He will get his shot in the spring. Don't count him out just yet.
> 
> Before it's over GT will be sick they pulled his offer after he visited Auburn. Mark it!!!!



You need to watch some of CGC's videos from the past week.   Doesn't sound like Dontae is going to have a shot at RB this season.  Maybe utility back but not RB..   Id like to see it but doesn't sound like it is going to happen.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 24, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> My Noles are looking real good for next season, 3 years max and we win a third national championship!
> 
> Teblow is a dud and the Gators stink!!!
> 
> GO NOLES!!!



Do you have a book somewhere that you can just turn to random pages and generate useless dribble?

3 years max? Tebow won as many Nat. Titles in 4 years than the semiholes have won in the HISTORY of your former girls college!!!   Show some respect... or do you need Aretha Franklin to help you spell that?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 24, 2010)

Go Cocks!  SECCG 2010!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 25, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> yep! im ready..................its time to see how many W's John Brantley can get against UGA! WHOOOOOOT



Why stop there?  Why not get on the ridiculous train with the rest of "the nation" and talk about how yall won't even miss Tebow.  Even though yall return a less than impressive rushing attack of whick Tebow accounted for about a third of the TDs in the red zone.

Does Brantley cry like Tebow?


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 25, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Go Cocks!  SECCG 2010!






Sorry man.  It just kinda got to me..


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Does Brantley cry like Tebow?



no, not really. He's more of a drop back and let it flow guy. Has a much better motion also.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why stop there?  Why not get on the ridiculous train with the rest of "the nation" and talk about how yall won't even miss Tebow.  Even though yall return a less than impressive rushing attack of whick Tebow accounted for about a third of the TDs in the red zone.
> 
> Does Brantley cry like Tebow?



UF has a less than impressive rushing attack with out Tebow  ? So what do you think about UGA's rushing attack that is not even close to being as good as UF's ? 

The offseason is great . Nothing better then listening to a bunch of homers talk about their team like its actually great .


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> what was UF's rushing rank in the SEC last year?? and how many weapons are they returning in the backfield?? And what about this recruiting class thats coming this season thats gonna add depth to the backfield? If tebow isnt on the field last year our redzone offense is more productive at putting it in the endzone. That's not homerism speaking- thats truth. Whenever our OC decided to call someones name other than tebows in the redzone- we put 6 on the board...................



UF was ranked 2nd in rushing last year and 1st in 2008(same starting RB's)  . UF returns everyone from last years backfield . UF's 4 RB's average 6.5 YPC or better.


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 27, 2010)

Take it easy on 'em AC, Dawgies don't use facts and statistics much, just conjecture.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Take it easy on 'em AC, Dawgies don't use facts and statistics much, just conjecture.



 Pot... meet kettle

Your #1 rusher is gone......... neither one of the others made the top 10 in the league............ Now who's the one not using stats and using conjecture.........

1. Anthony Dixon-MS SR 11 257 1391 5.4 12 70 126.5 
2. Mark Ingram-UA SO 13 249 1542 6.2 15 70 118.6 
3. M. Hardesty-UT SR 12 264 1306 4.9 12 43 108.8 
4. Ben Tate-AU SR 12 243 1254 5.2 8 60 104.5 
5. D. McCluster-UM SR 12 147 985 6.7 6 79 82.1 
6. Derrick Locke-UK JR 11 177 843 4.8 6 31 76.6 
7. T. Tebow-UF SR 13 203 859 4.2 13 55 66.1 
8. Warren Norman-VU FR 12 145 783 5.4 3 58 65.2 
9. Charles Scott-LS SR 9 116 542 4.7 4 34 60.2 
10. Caleb King-UG SO 9 98 534 5.4 5 75 59.3


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2010)

Well you don't need statistics to know that St Timmy accounted for most of UF's production in short yardage situations and in the red zone and on the goal line.  So you kids can spin until you're dizzy for all of me.  That just stands to reason.

As for "Dawgies" using conjecture, gators are just as guilty.  And for my money, UF fans are absolutely, positively, without a doubt, hands down, far and away, the most sensitive fans in college football.  Yall are on a run that few programs have ever enjoyed, yet yall scream like soar tailed cats at the slightest utterrance from a rival fan.  It is some kind of hilarious watching yall get your drawers in a knot.  Stop and think about the success yall are enjoying and then ask yourselves if you're being just a smidge ridiculous in terms of sensitivity.  Just sayin.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Pot... meet kettle
> 
> Your #1 rusher is gone......... neither one of the others made the top 10 in the league............ Now who's the one not using stats and using conjecture.........
> 
> ...



Don't go trying to include all the facts B.J..  Lizzards are like liberals, they want the facts that help their argument disclosed.  As long as it's good for them, they are all about facts and the truth and logic.  But if it doesn't all work in their favor it's immaterial and doesn't apply.  gotta love that orange and blue thinking.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bammer can stare at their statue of Napolean while they drink their PBR and watch the bug zapper.  And the Techies, well, they've always got that win in '08 to get them through.  LOL.  Tenn?  Who cares?  Auburn?  Seriously, who cares?
> 
> That would be the Mr. Napolean to you. PBR? I guess that is fine for some including alot of Dawgs. Bug Zapper or Dawg Zapper? I guess we can watch Both. Roll Tide Roll. The Crystal Ball is back where it belongs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2010)

fairhope said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > Bammer can stare at their statue of Napolean while they drink their PBR and watch the bug zapper.  And the Techies, well, they've always got that win in '08 to get them through.  LOL.  Tenn?  Who cares?  Auburn?  Seriously, who cares?
> ...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

fairhope said:


> As for yall's crystal ball, don't get too fond of it, Orson Charles is en route as we speak.


 That's funny right there I don't care who ya are.........


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Pot... meet kettle
> 
> Your #1 rusher is gone......... neither one of the others made the top 10 in the league............ Now who's the one not using stats and using conjecture.........
> 
> ...



Tebow had hogged the carries. The other guys did a great job when they got ball.

1. Jeffery Demps, Florida 99 745 7.5 62 7 
2. Chris Relf, Miss St 76 500 6.6 53 2 
3. Chris Rainey, Florida 89 575 6.5 76 5 
4. Dexter McCluster, Ole Miss 181 1169 6.5 86 8 
5. Mark Ingram, Alabama 271 1658 6.1 70 17 

Both Demps and Rainey are in the top 15 in the *nation* in YPC.

So what is your opinion of UGA's rushing attack? Your boy said UF's rushing game with out Tebow was less then impressive but it's still much better then UGA's. 

UF      338 CAR  2195 YDS 6.5 YPG  16 TDs
UGA   447 CAR  2121 YDS 4.7 YPG  17 TDs


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Tebow had hogged the carries. The other guys did a great job when they got ball.
> 
> 1. Jeffery Demps, Florida 99 745 7.5 62 7
> 2. Chris Relf, Miss St 76 500 6.6 53 2
> ...



Oh so now Tebow "hogged" the carries.  Interesting.  You've gotta be dizzy from all that spinning.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh so now Tebow "hogged" the carries.  Interesting.  You've gotta be dizzy from all that spinning.



So what do you think about UGA's rushing attack? We already heard what you had to say about UF's rushing attack that is much better then UGA's .


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Tebow had hogged the carries. The other guys did a great job when they got ball.
> 
> So what is your opinion of UGA's rushing attack? Your boy said UF's rushing game with out Tebow was less then impressive but it's still much better then UGA's.
> 
> ...



Wow.....just wow a whole 74 yards better.......  

   I never said ours was better, I know we have alot of work to do. But we have the right to be optimistic..... all of our O line returns, we get a new Qb. Goodness knows whoever that is can't be much worse. Our problem is gonna be on D, but we got rid of Willie Wonka so I'm excited.........  I also never said the other rbs for the lizards weren't good, they play in the SEC so yes they are good. That being said Samuel was the starter for the most of the first part of the season. It wasn't till the latter part of the year that King and Ealey got going.  Is uf gonna be good......... of course they are, but they are not gonna be the same without St Timmie........

   My whole thing is this with most uf fans..... none of ya'll think your gonna miss a beat without Tebow. Brantley is gonna be good, but St Timmie was the heart and soul of ya'lls team. Good ahead denounce it all you want but the truth hurts and #'s don't lie.

RUSHING Cl G Att. Yards Avg. TD Long Avg/G 
1. Anthony Dixon-MS SR 11 257 1391 5.4 12 70 126.5 
2. Mark Ingram-UA SO 13 249 1542 6.2 15 70 118.6 
3. M. Hardesty-UT SR 12 264 1306 4.9 12 43 108.8 
4. Ben Tate-AU SR 12 243 1254 5.2 8 60 104.5 
5. D. McCluster-UM SR 12 147 985 6.7 6 79 82.1 
6. Derrick Locke-UK JR 11 177 843 4.8 6 31 76.6 
7. T. Tebow-UF SR 13 203 859 4.2 13 55 66.1 
8. Warren Norman-VU FR 12 145 783 5.4 3 58 65.2 
9. Charles Scott-LS SR 9 116 542 4.7 4 34 60.2 
10. Caleb King-UG SO 9 98 534 5.4 5 75 59.3 

PASSING AVG/GAME Cl G Comp-Att-Int Pct. Yards TD Long Avg/G 
1. Ryan Mallett-AR SO 12 210 - 367 - 7 57.2 3422 29 83 285.2 
2. Stephen Garcia-SC SO 12 223 - 394 - 9 56.6 2733 17 80 227.8 
3. J. Crompton-UT SR 12 209 - 358 - 12 58.4 2565 26 51 213.8 
4. Jevan Snead-UM JR 12 178 - 328 - 17 54.3 2464 20 65 205.3 
5. Joe Cox-UG SR 12 170 - 303 - 14 56.1 2426 22 65 202.2 
6. Chris Todd-AU SR 12 178 - 297 - 6 59.9 2377 21 93 198.1 
7. Greg McElroy-UA JR 13 192 - 314 - 4 61.1 2450 17 80 188.5 
8. T. Tebow-UF SR 13 182 - 279 - 5 65.2 2413 18 77 185.6 
9. Jo. Jefferson-LS SO 11 169 - 272 - 6 62.1 1964 16 58 178.5 
10. Larry Smith-VU SO 9 106 - 227 - 7 46.7 1126 4 54 125.1 

PASS EFFICIENCY Cl G Comp-Att-Int Pct. Yards TD Long Effic. 
1. Ryan Mallett-AR SO 12 210 - 367 - 7 57.2 3422 29 83 157.8 
2. T. Tebow-UF SR 13 182 - 279 - 5 65.2 2413 18 77 155.6 
3. Chris Todd-AU SR 12 178 - 297 - 6 59.9 2377 21 93 146.5 
4. Greg McElroy-UA JR 13 192 - 314 - 4 61.1 2450 17 80 142.0 
5. Joe Cox-UG SR 12 170 - 303 - 14 56.1 2426 22 65 138.1 
6. Jo. Jefferson-LS SO 11 169 - 272 - 6 62.1 1964 16 58 137.8 
7. Kodi Burns-AU JR 12 5 - 13 - 0 38.5 75 2 17 137.7 
8. Chris Relf-MS SO 10 22 - 41 - 3 53.7 283 5 46 137.2 
9. J. Crompton-UT SR 12 209 - 358 - 12 58.4 2565 26 51 135.8 
10. Jevan Snead-UM JR 12 178 - 328 - 17 54.3 2464 20 65 127.1 



TOTAL OFFENSE Cl G Rush Pass Plays Total Yds/G 
1. Ryan Mallett-AR SO 12 -35 3422 424 3387 282.2 
2. T. Tebow-UF SR 13 859 2413 482 3272 251.7 
3. Stephen Garcia-SC SO 12 130 2733 499 2863 238.6 
4. Jevan Snead-UM JR 12 111 2464 375 2575 214.6 
5. J. Crompton-UT SR 12 3 2565 395 2568 214.0 
6. Joe Cox-UG SR 12 -34 2426 333 2392 199.3 
7. Greg McElroy-UA JR 13 110 2450 361 2560 196.9 
8. Jo. Jefferson-LS SO 11 160 1964 376 2124 193.1 
9. Chris Todd-AU SR 12 -101 2377 337 2276 189.7 
10. Larry Smith-VU SO 9 213 1126 312 1339 148.8 

SCORING (TDs) Cl G TD Rush Pass Ret. PAT Pts Pts/G 
1. Mark Ingram-UA SO 13 18 15 3 0 0 108 8.3 
2. Randall Cobb-UK SO 11 15 10 4 1 0 90 8.2 
3. Anthony Dixon-MS SR 11 12 12 0 0 0 72 6.5 
4. M. Hardesty-UT SR 12 13 12 1 0 0 78 6.5 
5. Broderick Green-AR SO 12 12 11 1 0 0 72 6.0 
T. Tebow-UF SR 13 13 13 0 0 0 78 6.0 
7. Joe Adams-AR SO 9 8 1 7 0 0 48 5.3 
8. Brandon LaFell-LS SR 12 10 0 10 0 1 62 5.2 
9. Darvin Adams-AU SO 12 10 0 10 0 0 60 5.0 
10. Derrick Locke-UK JR 11 9 6 2 1 0 54 4.9

Brantley had better be the second coming of touchdown Jesus to replace all that..........


Come on September. I'm ready for some foozball.........


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> So what do you think about UGA's rushing attack? We already heard what you had to say about UF's rushing attack that is much better then UGA's .



I think that if we run the ball like we did the last part of the season and the line stays healthy our rushing attack is gonna be good.

We ran the ball easily enough on the lizzards and then started trying to throw for no apparrent reason.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Wow.....just wow a whole 74 yards better.......
> 
> I never said ours was better, I know we have alot of work to do. But we have the right to be optimistic..... all of our O line returns, we get a new Qb. Goodness knows whoever that is can't be much worse. Our problem is gonna be on D, but we got rid of Willie Wonka so I'm excited.........  I also never said the other rbs for the lizards weren't good, they play in the SEC so yes they are good. That being said Samuel was the starter for the most of the first part of the season. It wasn't till the latter part of the year that King and Ealey got going.  Is uf gonna be good......... of course they are, but they are not gonna be the same without St Timmie........
> 
> ...



You're killing him B.J..  I'm gonna have to step in here.   
The truth is to ACguy is what kryptonite is to Superman.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Wow.....just wow a whole 74 yards better.......
> 
> I never said ours was better, I know we have alot of work to do. But we have the right to be optimistic..... all of our O line returns, we get a new Qb. Goodness knows whoever that is can't be much worse. Our problem is gonna be on D, but we got rid of Willie Wonka so I'm excited.........  I also never said the other rbs for the lizards weren't good, they play in the SEC so yes they are good. That being said Samuel was the starter for the most of the first part of the season. It wasn't till the latter part of the year that King and Ealey got going.  Is uf gonna be good......... of course they are, but they are not gonna be the same without St Timmie........
> 
> ...



UF had 74 more yards the UGA with 109 less carries. UF's average was 6.5 and UGA's was 4.7 . Everyone can look at the facts and see UF had a better rushing game then UGA even with out Tebow. 

Of course Tebow had a ton of yards while at UF. Tebow was basicly the UF offense last year because the other guys did not get the ball. Everyone knew who was going to have the ball last year. This year will be different. Brantley just has to be as good as the scouts and coaches think he can be and we will be more then fine. You can be Optimistic if you want about your O-line and RB's returning that had a below average rushing attack last year  .  Then you add that your starting QB this year is most likely going to be a freshmen . 

We are replacing a very talented QB with another very talented QB. It's not like last year when alot of UGA fans thought UGA was still going to be good when they had to replace a very talented QB with a  average QB along with replacing a very talented WR and RB. Brantley has as much talent as Tebow , he is just more of a passer.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

UF had 74 more yards the UGA with 109 less carries. UF's average was 6.5 and UGA's was 4.7 . Everyone can look at the facts and see UF had a better rushing game then UGA even with out Tebow. 

Your the one who said uf was WAY better than UGA without Tebow not me........ I never said we were better. Like SGD says.......... twist it some more


You can be Optimistic if you want about your O-line and RB's returning that had a below average rushing attack last year.  Then you add that your starting QB this year is most likely going to be a freshmen . 

Both freshman according to the pundits are just as talented or highly ranked as your boy Brantley. That was the same "average" rushing attack that was 74 yards worse than your rbs last year........... and they didn't get the majority of carries till late in the season.  



We are replacing a very talented QB with another very talented QB. It's not like last year when alot of UGA fans thought UGA was still going to be good when they had to replace a very talented QB with a  average QB along with replacing a very talented WR and RB. Brantley has as much talent as Tebow , he is just more of a passer.

No it's not the same, but you do have to replace one of the best college players ever...... 

-in St. Timmie who had  3,805 of the 6,410 offensive yards 
he was 30% of the rushing attack, accounted for 35 of the 58 offensive td's  

-then ya'll gotta replace 69% of the pass catching abilities in Riley Cooper, Hernandez, Nelson and James

- then throw in All American lineman Pouncey for good measure

-the coaching changes and " The Life and Times of Little Hitler" who knows what the deal with that is

And you say were being "Homer's"


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> UF had 74 more yards the UGA with 109 less carries. UF's average was 6.5 and UGA's was 4.7 . Everyone can look at the facts and see UF had a better rushing game then UGA even with out Tebow.
> 
> Your the one who said uf was WAY better than UGA without Tebow not me........ I never said we were better. Like SGD says.......... twist it some more
> 
> ...



Oh those pesky facts.  You know what the best part is?  They run their mouths for four years about how great Tebow was and then when he leaves they claim the beat will simply go on.  Mutually exclusive?  I think so.


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 27, 2010)

It's true, UF lost a lot of production from last year, but we are still a very talented and deep football team. Will we be better than last year? Maybe not, but we still have more horses than anyone else in the East, so I expect another trip to Atlanta. That's all we can ask.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> UF had 74 more yards the UGA with 109 less carries. UF's average was 6.5 and UGA's was 4.7 . Everyone can look at the facts and see UF had a better rushing game then UGA even with out Tebow.
> 
> Your the one who said uf was WAY better than UGA without Tebow not me........ I never said we were better. Like SGD says.......... twist it some more
> 
> ...



*6.5* yards per carry is alot better then *4.7* yards per carry. 

I agree Murray is as highly recruited and as talented as Brantley. Brantley will have a rushing attack that averaged 6.5 YPC in 2009 to help him out. Murray will have a rushing  attack that averaged 4.7 YPC to help him. UF will only be missing 1 offensive linemen from last year. A average rushing attack plus freshmen QB is a great way to win games  .

Tebow had 30% of the teams rushing yards with 40% of the carries. It's not like now that Tebow is gone we will just down the ball on those 217 carries he had. 

So is it a big deal that UGA has to replace a player that scored 58% of their TDs? Tebow had 60% of UF's TDs.

Your calling me a homer   . I hope you were not one of the homers who thought UGA would win the SEC championship. Those morons are the homers. If UF goes worse then 7-5 and 4-4 in conference play then feel free to call me a homer. I will even write in my signature that I am a UF homer if UF does worse this year then UGA did last year. You want to agree to do the same if UGA does worse then last year ?

If we win the East this year , even after losing all of these great players what will that say about UGA's football team ? You talk about losing your starting QB like its a good thing. I could under stand you guys thinking we will fall apart with out Tebow if we barely won the East last year. But we won the East by 4 games last year . We beat the 2nd places teams  41-17(UGA) and 23-10(UT) . You may want to check those scores and make sure I did not twist them. It's hard to believe UF could actually beat the great UGA by 24 points . Both of those teams lost almost as many starters as  we did. Who are you guys going to want to fire this year after you start losing games ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> *6.5* yards per carry is alot better then *4.7* yards per carry.
> 
> I agree Murray is as highly recruited and as talented as Brantley. Brantley will have a rushing attack that averaged 6.5 YPC in 2009 to help him out. Murray will have a rushing  attack that averaged 4.7 YPC to help him. UF will only be missing 1 offensive linemen from last year. A average rushing attack plus freshmen QB is a great way to win games  .
> 
> ...



Morons?  Nice.  You are putting your intelligence on display more all the time.  BTW  we didn't lose ANY offensive linemen.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> *6.5* yards per carry is alot better then *4.7* yards per carry.
> 
> I agree Murray is as highly recruited and as talented as Brantley. Brantley will have a rushing attack that averaged 6.5 YPC in 2009 to help him out. Murray will have a rushing  attack that averaged 4.7 YPC to help him. UF will only be missing 1 offensive linemen from last year. A average rushing attack plus freshmen QB is a great way to win games  .
> 
> ...



Would you please point out to me where I said UGA would win the SEC this year or last..............And yes the way I see it losing Joe Cox is a very good thing even though he is a good DAWG just not a great player... As far as your little bet.... I have been on here since 2001 and haven't bet on things like this yet. What makes you think I'm gonna do it with you????? While we are at it when did I call you a homer???? I didn't........ As a matter of fact if you'd take time to read my above posts I said I thought Uf would be good next year........
Unicoidawg


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> what is this all about anyway?



Read and you'll see.....


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Morons?  Nice.  You are putting your intelligence on display more all the time.  BTW  we didn't lose ANY offensive linemen.




Where did I say you guys lost a offensive linemen from last year? I said UF lost 1 starting Offensive linemen from last year.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Would you please point out to me where I said UGA would win the SEC this year or last..............And yes the way I see it losing Joe Cox is a very good thing even though he is a good DAWG just not a great player... As far as your little bet.... I have been on here since 2001 and haven't bet on things like this yet. What makes you think I'm gonna do it with you????? While we are at it when did I call you a homer???? I didn't........ As a matter of fact if you'd take time to read my above posts I said I thought Uf would be good next year........
> Unicoidawg



When did I say that you said UGA would win the SEC this year or last ? I did not expect you to make the bet with me , your a  UGA fan. Where in the East do you think UF and UGA will finish this year? IMO UF will edge out SC to win the East and UGA will edge out Tenn for 3rd.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> When did I say that you said UGA would win the SEC this year or last ? I did not expect you to make the bet with me , your a  UGA fan. Where in the East do you think UF and UGA will finish this year? IMO UF will edge out SC to win the East and UGA will edge out Tenn for 3rd.



I don't expect you to comprehend logic........ after all your a uf fan: I think UF has the slight edge in the east with second being a tightly contested race between UGA, USC and UT, but hey what do I know.......... I am UGA fan and we are not worthy of even speaking in the presence of a mighty gator fan..........


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I don't expect you to comprehend logic........ after all your a uf fan: I think UF has the slight edge in the east with second being a tightly contested race between UGA, USC and UT, but hey what do I know.......... I am UGA fan and we are not worthy of even speaking in the presence of a mighty gator fan..........



 UF fans treat UGA fans the same way UGA fans treat GT fans .  So you think UGA could finish in 4th in  the east next year ? Sounds like our predictions for the east are almost the same.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> UF fans treat UGA fans the same way UGA fans treat GT fans .  So you think UGA could finish in 4th in  the east next year ? Sounds like our predictions for the east are almost the same.



There is a bit of a difference......... Even though we have stunk it up for quite awhile against the lizards, UGA leads in the overall series with both Tech and UF.......... See I'm cautiously optimistic, unlike you who thinks there is no way anyone else can challenge the mighty lizards.......


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 27, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Having baseball to pass the time until College Football starts is like not taking Jennifer Aniston to the prom and staying home to make out with your sister.


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Oh yeah: GO GATORS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

FloridaHunter said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Oh yeah: GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!



Fixed it for ya...........Again


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Fixed it for ya...........Again



LOL..............you're good at that.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> There is a bit of a difference......... Even though we have stunk it up for quite awhile against the lizards, UGA leads in the overall series with both Tech and UF.......... See I'm cautiously optimistic, unlike you who thinks there is no way anyone else can challenge the mighty lizards.......



I said SC would give UF a fight for the East division title. I don't think WM was the problem at UGA. If he was the problem UGA should have a very good year. They only play 1 team that has equal talent and 2 teams that have a little less talent then they do. A 7-5 season will prove WM was not the problem. There is no reason for UGA to lose more then 2 games next year unless they have a coaching problem.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> There is no reason for UGA to lose more then 2 games next year unless they have a coaching problem.



 Ummm losing about 60% of the D....... Rennie, Geno, Jeff Owens, Kade Weston, Reshad might have an effect.......... I have said it before, next year our D will be our problem......... I hope they prove me wrong, but as it stands thats it.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey there _*is*_ one thing I like about Georgia--------------their coach is hot.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 28, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> what is this all about anyway?



Im just trying to figure out why ANY Georgia fan would be talking smack about Florida?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 28, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Im just trying to figure out why ANY Georgia fan would be talking smack about Florida?




I don't see much smack being talked, just a debate..... but if there were it would be the same as you doing it to a Bama fan....................and I'd be willing to say that you would think thats ok.............


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Im just trying to figure out why ANY Georgia fan would be talking smack about Florida?



I don't see why you are such a buttinsky.  Nobody is talking about Auburn so why do you care what we say about Florida?  I guess you want me to believe that just because Bammer has beaten yall the last two years, Auburn fans don't talk any crap about Bammer.  Exactly.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Where did I say you guys lost a offensive linemen from last year? I said UF lost 1 starting Offensive linemen from last year.



Talking to you is hard work.  You bragged about UF only losing one lineman.  We didn't lose any.  So big deal.  The rushing attack that you are so proud of just doesn't scare me.  Niether Chris Rainey or Emanuel Moody, both of whom were supposed to be all everything strike fear into anybody's heart right now.  

Now they might both tear it up this year but Tebow was the guy that made it all happen.  You had to account for him in so many different ways that it created opporunities for other people.  Not saying those other players aren't talented but they are going to have to work extremely hard to achieve similar results without Tebow.  

The thing is, if UGA proved you wrong and won the east you would act like it didn't mean anything because that's just who you are.  A homer.  The irony of you calling other people a homer is almost too much to take in.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 28, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I don't see much smack being talked, just a debate..... but if there were it would be the same as you doing it to a Bama fan....................and I'd be willing to say that you would think thats ok.............



I have to disagree.  The Auburn/Bama game is a rivalry.  The Georgia/Florida game is a anual beating..   The two are not the same.

Florida has beaten Georgia in every singe aspect of the game for a very long time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I have to disagree.  The Auburn/Bama game is a rivalry.  The Georgia/Florida game is a anual beating..   The two are not the same.
> 
> Florida has beaten Georgia in every singe aspect of the game for a very long time.



That is very true.  But if you have been a fan very long or know the history of the rivalries the situation was once inverted.  Yall got your orange and blue fannies stomped by Bammer every single year.  Bear Bryant used to laugh at yall.  Literally.  Auburn people talked plenty of smack to and about Bama because they hated them so much.  We used to beat the snot out of Florida every year, even when they had the better team on paper and they talked plenty of smack to us.

I hate when some fan that has nothing to do with this tries to chime in and get on their high horse about what some other fan base is doing wrong in a particular rivalry.  Auburn fans do the and have done the very same thing.

So when you say it's not the same, you're wrong.  it's exactly the same.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 28, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I have to disagree.  The Auburn/Bama game is a rivalry.  The Georgia/Florida game is a anual beating..   The two are not the same.
> 
> Florida has beaten Georgia in every singe aspect of the game for a very long time.



I figured you would..... and yes we have stunk our series with UF up lately, anyone knows that.....I am not arguring that UF owns us the last couple of decades. Humor me this though, if you will. Do the link and look over in the column that says "all time series", then do the same down in the next link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Bowl

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_vs._Georgia_Football_Classic

Now what was that you were saying???? Your telling us what not to do, when your team in a worse postion in the "rivalry" to spout off then us...... Our lead may only last 7 more years unless our boys grow a set, but till then..........


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I figured you would..... and yes we have stunk our series with UF up lately, anyone knows that.....I am not arguring that UF owns us the last couple of decades. Humor me this though, if you will. Do the link and look over in the column that says "all time series", then do the same down in the next link
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Bowl
> 
> ...



The thing is, most of us stayed out of all the "WAR Cheezit." talk last year.  Yet we get a lecture from the Auburn side on this and the Da'rick Rogers situation.  The latter is dead and buried as far as I'm concerned but this stuff about how Auburn has the what...moral or intelectual highground here is just flat out false.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 28, 2010)

Neither Rainey or Demps are every down backs.....just too small. I think their more like intermittant strike of lightning to keep defenses on their toes. Moody has had two seasons to own the feature back position and just can't seem to seal the deal as far as I'm concerned. I think he's a "breather" guy for the others or maybe situation back. My hopes for the backfield are that Gillislee or maybe Mack Brown step up and seize the opportunity.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Neither Rainey or Demps are every down backs.....just too small. I think their more like intermittant strike of lightning to keep defenses on their toes. Moody has had two seasons to own the feature back position and just can't seem to seal the deal as far as I'm concerned. I think he's a "breather" guy for the others or maybe situation back. My hopes for the backfield are that Gillislee or maybe Mack Brown step up and seize the opportunity.



Finally, the voice of reason.  I agree with you.  Rainey is too little and despite great speed, he's not the next Harvin as he was purported to be.  Not that he can't be a weapon.  Hard to figure what Moody's problem is.  I guess he could just be a bust.  Brown might be the guy.  He's definitely got the talent.


----------



## sandhillmike (Feb 28, 2010)

At least Moody seems to have fixed his fumbleitis


----------



## bullgator (Feb 28, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> . Do the link and look over in the column that says "all time series", then do the same down in the next link
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Bowl
> 
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> .  Yet we get a lecture from the Auburn side on this and the Da'rick Rogers situation.  The latter is dead and buried as far as I'm concerned .



  SGD,SGD,SGD......your gonna reach back to all times series where you need to go so far back most on here weren't born yet, and make it relevent?....and then call the Da'rick Rogers fiassco "dead and buried" in less than a month?.......


----------



## bullgator (Feb 28, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Finally, the voice of reason.  I agree with you.  Rainey is too little and despite great speed, he's not the next Harvin as he was purported to be.  Not that he can't be a weapon.  Hard to figure what Moody's problem is.  I guess he could just be a bust.  Brown might be the guy.  He's definitely got the talent.



Gillislee showed alot of promise towards the end of the season as well. Even then, Gillislee and Brown are only 190# guys themselves but I think they're put together a little more stoutly than the sprinters.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 28, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> At least Moody seems to have fixed his fumbleitis



Was hoping he'd be further along by now


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 28, 2010)

bullgator said:


> SGD,SGD,SGD......your gonna reach back to all times series where you need to go so far back most on here weren't born yet, and make it relevent?....and then call the Da'rick Rogers fiassco "dead and buried" in less than a month?.......



 Yep, for now it's all we got....... But you can bet if your boys ever take over that lead, we'll never hear the end of it....... So be quiet....... I agree about Rainey and Demps, I also think Mack Brown is gonna be a good one for ya'll.  Do you think he'll play as a true Freshman. I know in our system Coach's won't let'em play much if they can't do their blocking assignments......


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 28, 2010)

bullgator said:


> SGD,SGD,SGD......your gonna reach back to all times series where you need to go so far back most on here weren't born yet, and make it relevent?....and then call the Da'rick Rogers fiassco "dead and buried" in less than a month?.......



That's a fair point.  But what i was saying was, we were getting lectured by an Auburn fan on things that fanbase is just as guilty of.  So to mke that point it made perfect sense to bring up past history with the respective rivalries.  I'm not saying that the DR situation shouldn't even be mentioned, just that I'm personally over it.  But I see where you were coming from...sort of.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 28, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's a fair point.  But what i was saying was, we were getting lectured by an Auburn fan on things that fanbase is just as guilty of.  So to mke that point it made perfect sense to bring up past history with the respective rivalries.  I'm not saying that the DR situation shouldn't even be mentioned, just that I'm personally over it.  But I see where you were coming from...sort of.



I've already told ya I thought Rogers really screwed over UGA at the last minute.....and since I'm no UT fan I'd love to see a big G tattooed on his chest at first opportunity.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 1, 2010)

Feeling a little left out here with all of the FL/GA smack being thrown around. Did any of you SEC bottom feeders happen to see MR. SABANS (AKA MR. NAPOLEAN to some) Quote? If not here it is "This is Not the end. This is the Beginning." You SEC Bottom Feeders should be afraid, very afraid. RTR


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 1, 2010)

> You SEC Bottom Feeders should be afraid, very afraid. RTR



2 years off the slag heap, and they're talking trash already.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Feeling a little left out here with all of the FL/GA smack being thrown around. Did any of you SEC bottom feeders happen to see MR. SABANS (AKA MR. NAPOLEAN to some) Quote? If not here it is "This is Not the end. This is the Beginning." You SEC Bottom Feeders should be afraid, very afraid. RTR



Not the least bit "afraid" but I think he's probably right.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 1, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> 2 years off the slag heap, and they're talking trash already.



You are right,"2 years off the slag heap." That makes it all that much more impressive when you look at teams that have not faced the adversity and still can't get it together. The trash should really being flying.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> As far as our running game. I am really looking forward to see Gillislee with an opportunity to carry the ball more. He didn't get a lot of time last year but when he did he was really NICE! I'm certain he and Mack Brown will come into camp with plenty of opportunity to win playing time. I think Demps is a better runner than Rainey. I don't think either one can catch the ball well enough out of the backfield though for what Meyer was hoping. I remember Demps dropping one that hit him in the chest in the first drive of the Bammer game last december. and he dropped a lot of well thrown balls over the season.
> Moody i just cant figure out. or really i cant figure out why he wasnt on the field more. He seemed to stay in Meyers dog house a lot even after he seemingly fixed his fumble problems. He seems like he could be a bruiser back straight up the middle or off tackle. Either way, we definitely have 5 viable choices going into spring practice for Meyer to look at.



Assuming of course that Little Hitler is still around.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> As far as our running game. I am really looking forward to see Gillislee with an opportunity to carry the ball more. He didn't get a lot of time last year but when he did he was really NICE! I'm certain he and Mack Brown will come into camp with plenty of opportunity to win playing time. I think Demps is a better runner than Rainey. I don't think either one can catch the ball well enough out of the backfield though for what Meyer was hoping. I remember Demps dropping one that hit him in the chest in the first drive of the Bammer game last december. and he dropped a lot of well thrown balls over the season.
> Moody i just cant figure out. or really i cant figure out why he wasnt on the field more. He seemed to stay in Meyers dog house a lot even after he seemingly fixed his fumble problems. He seems like he could be a bruiser back straight up the middle or off tackle. Either way, we definitely have 5 viable choices going into spring practice for Meyer to look at.



Don't forget.....now that we have a QB with a good throwing motion and isn't a "system QB", maybe we can move the ball with our passing game!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Don't forget.....now that we have a QB with a good throwing motion and isn't a "system QB", maybe we can move the ball with our passing game!



Well this Hitler Hater has never, ever, ever,ever,evvvvvvvver denied that Meyer is an outstanding football coach or the Tebow is an unbelieveable football player.  But Tebow seemed a little confused in that quote.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Y'all couldn't be that lucky...
> 
> and he's The Real Hitler pal....not Little Hitler. Give him his due credit please.



To your first point, I hope you're right.  I want to turn it around while you girls still have Corch Meyers.  I want to see that same stupid slack jawed look that I saw on his face in '07.  And I don't want any excuses from Lizzardville.

To your second point, hmmm.  Ok.  I was actually giving him the benefit of the doubt.  I knew he was a toad but I didn't think he was responsible for the extermination of millions of Jews.  

First we have a gator say that woman beating is no big deal and now this.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 2, 2010)

RTR to all you SEC Bottom Feeders this morning. Fear the Saban.


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess we're all just catfish in the little tide pool.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 2, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I guess we're all just catfish in the little tide pool.



Not referring to the Gators with the statement. Heck, the Gators and the Elephants are at the top of the food chain right now.


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 2, 2010)

> heck it wouldnt be near as fun around here if the dogs were at the top.



My God, considering the smack they lay out now, I can't imagine the output if they were actually any good.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 2, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> My God, considering the smack they lay out now, I can't imagine the output if they were actually any good.



Unbearable for fans of another team to say the least...


----------



## bullgator (Mar 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well this Hitler Hater has never, ever, ever,ever,evvvvvvvver denied that Meyer is an outstanding football coach or the Tebow is an unbelieveable football player.  But Tebow seemed a little confused in that quote.



Are you refering to his quote about Meyer getting players ready for the next level?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Are you refering to his quote about Meyer getting players ready for the next level?



No.  I'm talking about the fact that he doesn't seem to know what the word "translate" means.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 2, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> My God, considering the smack they lay out now, I can't imagine the output if they were actually any good.



I always get a good laugh when you gators get confused like this.  If we don't simply nod our heads when yall tell us how bad you think we suck, yall say we are "arrogant", "obnoxious", "delusional", or "laying down smack."

What do you expect?  For us to agree with you and say that we like it?

Do yall have a God complex or what?


----------



## bullgator (Mar 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> No.  I'm talking about the fact that he doesn't seem to know what the word "translate" means.



 Well,,, that is a tough word


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Well,,, that is a tough word


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> you forgot myopian....



Don't even pretend like you knew what that word means.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *And folks say that we can't agree on anything. Gators Suck*



I knew you thought like me.........


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *That was just mean!*.......



I figured you'd like that..........


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Well, I admit that I had to look it up.
> 
> Here ya go leg humpers:
> 
> ...



You could have saved yourself all that typing by using yourself as an example.

Looks like I've made myself a new friend.  Another thin skinned florduh homer that thinks he's gonna straighten me out.  That and another loud mouth gator that is so clueless he doesn't stop to consider that he exhibits the very behavior he claims to not like.

Keep em coming sparky.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Another way to look at it.  For the last 4 years you mutt fans kept telling anyone who would listen that Tebow wasn't that good. Now that he's moved on the story we keep hearing from you is that he was the best ever and the Gators won't win a game without him.
> Truth is that he was the greatest, but now the GATORS have reloaded and will continue to put the annual Jacksonville beat-down on the leghumpers.*



Sounds like a guarantee.  Fine by me.  I like when yall make guarantees.  But if you ankle bighters lose, you have to start a thread admitting what a clueless, windbag of a homer you are.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds like a guarantee.  Fine by me.  I like when yall make guarantees.  But if you ankle bighters lose, you have to start a thread admitting what a clueless, windbag of a homer you are.





Hittin the bottle early?
OK, first off..."bighters"?. Get Webster down off the shelf....it's the real big one between all the thin UGA game programs. 
Ankle biters? Gators?...Bulldogs, yes, ankle biters. Gators tend to take a whole lot more than just an ankle when they get a hold of you!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 3, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Hittin the bottle early?
> OK, first off..."bighters"?. Get Webster down off the shelf....it's the real big one between all the thin UGA game programs.
> Ankle biters? Gators?...Bulldogs, yes, ankle biters. Gators tend to take a whole lot more than just an ankle when they get a hold of you! View attachment 483486



Whatever.  I like your little Webster's comment.  If that makes you feel smart then great.  The comment had the desired effect.  Some gator just had to respond.  

Are you hittin the bottle?  You seem uncharacteristically sensitive lately.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whatever.  I like your little Webster's comment.  If that makes you feel smart then great.  The comment had the desired effect.  Some gator just had to respond.
> 
> Are you hittin the bottle?  You seem uncharacteristically sensitive lately.



Nope....just bored to tears . Although the bottle idea is starting to have some potential!. I was hoping my order from VaporTrail would be here today so I could mess with the bow .


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Am I allowed to start a thread here in the Georgia Bulldog Outdoor Network Forum boss?
> I feel like such an outsider, not being a leghumper fan and not being a lifelong resident of the same trailer park as you an all.
> 
> If it stops yer PMSing I'll cop to being a "clueless, windbag of a homer right now.
> ...



Sweetie?  Ok now you're stepping over the line.  I was willing to let you follow me around the forum but I'm not going to tollerate harrassment.  I mean there's nothing wrong with it if that lifestyle works for you but I don't swing that way. 

Read your posts, then read mine, then ask yourself who sounds more like they're "PMSing."  Or maybe you're just going through the change of life.  No idea how old you are.

Yeah you can keep posting here, you make me laugh.  Gonna have to stop the advances though, lest a restraining order become necessary.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> SGD said, "lest"
> 
> awesome!!



With some of the sad vocabularies around here I'm just doing what I can when I can.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 4, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Yeah I saw that too, but he can't spell tolerate.  *



You're a smart boy.


----------



## conchar (Mar 9, 2010)

I only watched NFL games years ago but then slowly turned to college football. I am really looking forward to the upcoming season, seems like it's gonna get interesting again. Will do some online betting again, last year I was lucky and made a few bucks. Maybe I can do it again - the most important thing is that we see great games and have fun with our family and friends.


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Man, Im bored to tears already......
> 
> Can I atleast get a little
> 
> ...



Bumping some old but funny material


----------

